# Camping above tree line with goats



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

We are starting to flyfish the high lakes above timber line (11,000ft), and the trees are virtually non-existant. What do you do about the goats, as far as shelter is concerned? I have tarps, but they work well with trees below timberline. Last year, a fierce wind came through and bent my aluminum pole that I was using for the tarp. I can put goat coats on them and let them burrow in to the waist-high pine boughs, but I wanted to provide the best shelter that I could in order to keep them dry and warm. Short of allowing them in the tent, which ain't gonna happen!

I welcome your suggestions!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, Charlie, I think you should buy them their own tent. I do know that John M used a tent with the floor cut out for his goats. Otherwise just carry waterproof coats for them with a hood made out of a plastic bag, uless they are the kind that eat stuff.
.


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Actually...I DID...but I sold it, after seeing the ruckus that went on last year under the tarp! Big goats booting out little goats, etc.

I have five goat coats that are fleece lined now, and will be putting them on them at night. At least that will keep their body warm and dry. It is not like it will be snowing (fingers crossed).

Maybe when I am fully changed over to a dehorned herd, will I entertain the ideal of a shelter again.

Plastic bags on their head? Rufus would no doubt eat it...and the other's bags!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I have an old pop up tent that you use for mild weekend camping. I cut the floor out of it and use it for the boys overnight in areas that don't have good natural covering. The hardest part is not having soil to steak the tent down in. Around here, everything above treeline is granite.

Don't forget to bring a bit of hay if you are staying above treeline.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

I've thought about using our old tent for the boys with the floor cut out, but worry they will try to climb or tear it down. Or worse, eat it! I guess they can't do too much damage if the floor's already cut out...


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I found that my boys are tired at the end of the day when it is time to throw in the towel. They go in, I throw in a flake of hay (which I pack in above tree level) and they just laydown and munch. 

No fighting, no fussing, no climbing on the tent. I can't say the same thing at breakfast time. 

One way I got my boys used to sleeping in the tent was to set it up before it rains then I would close off their house. They had no other cover and would natually gravitate towards the tent. 

I would take it down at daylight because they will jump on it if I let them play all day with it. Especially Acorn my naughty goat. 

Good Luck


----------

